# Geeignete Siemens Alternativen für WAGO Funktionsbausteine



## DavidN (6 Mai 2020)

Hallo,

gibt es analog zu den Gebäudeautomations Baustein-Bibliotheken von Wago auch welche von Siemens?

Ich hätte z.B. gerne einen Baustein wie den "FbJalousie" von WAGO aus der "Gebaeude_allgemein.lib" in TIA. Dafür würde ich gerne nach Möglichkeit einen vergleichbaren Siemens-Baustein nutzen und keinen eigenen programmieren.
Gibt es solche Siemens-Bibliotheken und wenn ja wo finde ich diese? 

LG


----------



## Ralle (6 Mai 2020)

In der Oscat Library gibt es einen Teil "Building". Evtl. ist das etwas brauchbare dabei. Gibt es für Codesys und Siemens.

www.oscat.de

PS: Wenn "Building" nicht für S7 bereitsteht, kann man die Bausteine der Codes-Version entspechend andern. Wenn ich recht erinnere ist das in ST geschrieben.


----------



## DavidN (6 Mai 2020)

Danke schonmal für den Hinweis,

ich hätte aber dazu sagen müssen, dass ich die Bibliotheken in TIA nutzen möchte, nicht in Step 7.
Gibt es auch entsprechende Bibliotheken für TIA?

LG


----------



## Ralle (6 Mai 2020)

DavidN schrieb:


> Danke schonmal für den Hinweis,
> 
> ich hätte aber dazu sagen müssen, dass ich die Bibliotheken in TIA nutzen möchte, nicht in Step 7.
> Gibt es auch entsprechende Bibliotheken für TIA?
> ...



Ich denke, die s7-Bibliothek könnte man migrieren.


----------



## Blockmove (6 Mai 2020)

Ralle schrieb:


> In der Oscat Library gibt es einen Teil "Building". Evtl. ist das etwas brauchbare dabei. Gibt es für Codesys und Siemens.
> 
> www.oscat.de
> 
> PS: Wenn "Building" nicht für S7 bereitsteht, kann man die Bausteine der Codes-Version entspechend andern. Wenn ich recht erinnere ist das in ST geschrieben.



Oscat ist hochgradig modular. Und das wird dir bei S7 oft zum Fluch. 
Die Blind-Bausteine für Jalousien aus der Building sind eine Wissenschaft für sich. Leichtverständlich und übersichtlich ist deutlich anders.


----------



## DavidN (6 Mai 2020)

Okay, deiner Empfehlung nach sollte man entsprechende Bausteine für TIA also lieber selbst programmieren?


----------



## Blockmove (6 Mai 2020)

DavidN schrieb:


> Okay, deiner Empfehlung nach sollte man entsprechende Bausteine für TIA also lieber selbst programmieren?



Meine Empfehlng lautet nicht die Oscat Blindbausteine in TIA zu verwenden.
Du kannst dir aber mal in der Beschreibung der Oscat Building die Funktionaltäten und Parameter der Bausteine anschauen.
Ich glaube da ist so jeder Aspekt zu dem Thema betrachtet. Sonne, Alarm, Wind, Vereisung, Astrotimer, ...


----------



## johann.briewasser@gmail.c (7 Mai 2020)

Möchtest du von Wago auf Siemens umstellen? Und wenn ja warum?

Gesendet von meinem SM-M205FN mit Tapatalk


----------

